# X Series Mosquito



## Gussmacker (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone know what it took to win the X Series yesterday at Mosquito, 7/8/07?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Check their website at www.thex-series.com , they might have results up??


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

They are the worst circuit for posting thier results. Seems like it takes forever.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Yep, I agree with that.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

jeff-bob said:


> They are the worst circuit for posting thier results. Seems like it takes forever.


I'm not making excuses for them or anyone else, as I run a trail as well, but compiling data takes time, lots of time and speaking for myself, I will do it around my schedule at home and my work. Folks have lives outside of fishing and knowing results instantly takes 3rd in priorities for me. If I did this for a living, I might think different. Most folks understand this and patiently wait a few days for directors to compile and post their results accurately and most importantly, around their lives outside of fishing. Dang, in the old days ya had to wait till next event to get a copy of results on paper.


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

Guess we are spoiled by Nip & Jerry who give us same day service Thanks guys


----------



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

WHATEVER!----This is the information superhighway right?

August 16 still no results? Don't take it personal Louie, it's just the facts!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

lakeslouie said:


> I'm not making excuses for them or anyone else, as I run a trail as well, but compiling data takes time, lots of time and speaking for myself, I will do it around my schedule at home and my work. Folks have lives outside of fishing and knowing results instantly takes 3rd in priorities for me. If I did this for a living, I might think different. Most folks understand this and patiently wait a few days for directors to compile and post their results accurately and most importantly, around their lives outside of fishing. Dang, in the old days ya had to wait till next event to get a copy of results on paper.


Totally get where your com'in from Louie but I think everyone would agree that tourney results and updated points should be up within a week after the tourney.
The "X" site is now two tourneys behind and there is one to be fished this Sunday the 22nd!

Personally I did lousy at Mosquito but would like to see what kind of hit I took in the points standings considering some good teams struggled that particular day especially BEFORE the next event.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

jeff-bob said:


> WHATEVER!----This is the information superhighway right?
> 
> August 16 still no results? Don't take it personal Louie, it's just the facts!


Did you mean July 16th? I don't have any association with X so why would I take it personal?  Posting on here is a bonus for casual readers. Most guys who really need to know will go to there respective web-sites for results. That is, if their site has been updated.  Nuff said. I agree with everyone. :G


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

louie you sound more and more like rory every post. when are you guys going to have a big pow-wow and sing cumbiya????


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

haha I was thinking that too..they are both awesome directors though and you can't argue that

having a broken ankle is not fun...ruined my tournament fishing for the summer!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

LMAO!!!! Great minds think alike!!


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

So anyways what is the results from mosquito? Im sorry results should be somewhere after 9 days. Doesnt anyone know who won or what the weight was? I am fishing Norton and wanted to have an idea what it took.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

everyone wants results quickly... but look out if the angler sticks themselves paying a late fee  

It is kinda funny all in all, it's nice to see that finally in 2007 most anglers use an online resource... the majority in the bell curve just transitioned recently.

You all should just email the webmaster like you do me if Ima hour or two behind 

nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Nip...is past the requesting stage with you...it's more of a demand...if the service is great all the time you get spoiled and expect it everytime! now who is gonna tape you guys singing around the campfire cooking smores?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

My smore roasting days are over...Louie took all my grahm crackers I'll share some marshmellows though JB

Wait until there's an outrageous post about an increase in membership fees for 2008...I might start a new website then "dontbass" 

nip


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

well I went there this weekend and found out for myself about the lake level. Wow kind of dangerous huh.


----------

